# MayBelle kidded



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

MayBelle (Lilly's mom) kidded today. @ 1:35 a 5.2# doeling named Donna Jean and @ 1:41 an 8.8# buckling named Claude. We named after relatives who were no longer with us this year. Will get pix later


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Congrats! What a nice way to remember your family


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Congratulations! I am looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

here are pics of Claude and Donna Maybelle's kidds


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

The small white one is the female and her mother has rejected her. She was head butting her and knocking her down and she would not let her feed - tried bottle feeding and leaving her with mom but she would not stop knocking her down-

can't believe my husband took a picture of her poopy butt, lol

What color would you call him?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, how adorable


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

pix posted


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What beautiful kids! I love lamanchas, especially baby ones lol. I'm sorry momma is being a brat to the doe :/ .


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Congrats on the kids!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Congrats so sweet.


----------

